# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Malveaux

## Kam

Yesterday, I decided to get out of the house and venture to the repticon that was in town. Major mistake. Yall meet Malveaux!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-08-2022),AutumnVanilla (03-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (03-07-2022),_Caitlin_ (03-07-2022),_dakski_ (03-07-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-07-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-08-2022),_Lord Sorril_ (03-07-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-08-2022),ROSIEonFIRE (03-07-2022)

----------


## Daniel_Effler

Nice banana! Wish we had reptile shows in my town.but then I'd probably need to buy a new house to make room for all the reptiles I'd have lol.

Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (03-07-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Nice banana! Wish we had reptile shows in my town.but then I'd probably need to buy a new house to make room for all the reptiles I'd have lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S426DL using Tapatalk


Thats why I dont go to them all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

It's been a long time since I've been anywhere near reptiles for sale- I don't dare, I already have plenty.   :Snake: 

Malveaux is very handsome- I don't think I'd classify him (or the trip on which you found him) as a "major mistake"?   :ROFL:  

I'm sure HE doesn't see it that way either!  Lucky snake, to have bagged you, Kam.   :Wink:

----------

AutumnVanilla (03-08-2022),Daniel_Effler (03-07-2022),_Kam_ (03-07-2022)

----------


## Kam

> It's been a long time since I've been anywhere near reptiles for sale- I don't dare, I already have plenty.  
> 
> Malveaux is very handsome- I don't think I'd classify him (or the trip on which you found him) as a "major mistake"?   
> 
> I'm sure HE doesn't see it that way either!  Lucky snake, to have bagged you, Kam.


Thank you! Ill be sure to tell him that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thank you! Ill be sure to tell him that. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll figure it out soon enough.   :Wink:

----------

_Kam_ (03-08-2022)

----------


## Caitlin

He's just beautiful, and a lucky snake to have come into such a great family!

He also looks really relaxed and curious, which is just a great start for both of you! Congratulations!

----------

_Kam_ (03-08-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing pickup ! That reptile is certainly a keeper. Good luck and we cant wait for the progression stories to come.

----------

_Kam_ (03-08-2022)

----------


## Kam

> He's just beautiful, and a lucky snake to have come into such a great family!
> 
> He also looks really relaxed and curious, which is just a great start for both of you! Congratulations!


Thank you. He was super alert when I was holding him and super calm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

> Amazing pickup ! That reptile is certainly a keeper. Good luck and we cant wait for the progression stories to come.


Thank you. I knew he was mine when he emptied himself on the breeder before they bagged him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thank you. I knew he was mine when he emptied himself on the breeder before they bagged him up. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A fond farewell?   :ROFL:

----------

_Kam_ (03-08-2022)

----------


## Kam

> A fond farewell?


Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Trinityblood

> Thank you. I knew he was mine when he emptied himself on the breeder before they bagged him up. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG!  :Surprised:   :ROFL: One last parting gift for the breeder. 

Love bananas!

----------

_Kam_ (03-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> OMG!  One last parting gift for the breeder. 
> 
> Love bananas!


That helps the recovery time from "seller's remorse", eh?   :Very Happy:

----------

_Kam_ (03-12-2022),_Trinityblood_ (03-08-2022)

----------


## Kam

I offered and he accepted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (05-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-02-2022),_Trinityblood_ (03-12-2022)

----------


## Kam

Someone is feeling a little bluepale!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (05-02-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-02-2022),_Homebody_ (05-02-2022)

----------


## Kam

Freshly shed and ready to eat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (05-08-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-08-2022),_dakski_ (05-08-2022),_Homebody_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

"Do you feel lucky, rat?  Well, do you?"   :Snake:

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-08-2022),_dakski_ (05-08-2022),_Kam_ (05-08-2022)

----------


## Kam

Today was feeding day. Got this lil photo. Stewart Little didnt make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-10-2022),_Homebody_ (05-11-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

:Tombstone:   Rest in Malveaux, er, I mean, rest in peace, "Stuart"- we appreciate your sacrifice for the greater good.   :Snake:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (05-10-2022),_Kam_ (05-10-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Rest in Malveaux, er, I mean, rest in peace, "Stuart"- we appreciate your sacrifice for the greater good.


Thank you Stuart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

It was cleaning day yesterday. He also gave me a perfect shed. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (06-15-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-14-2022),_Homebody_ (06-14-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a good snake!  Handsome & aims to please.  What more can you ask, eh?   :Cool:   Kinda shy, in the first pics- but finally uncovered his nose-  :Very Happy: 

I think it's real cute the way they hide their face, like a little kid (if they can't see you, you can't see them?) hahaha!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (06-15-2022),_Homebody_ (06-14-2022),_Kam_ (06-29-2022)

----------


## Kam

Been productive today. On my break, cleaned out another tank. Took some more outside pictures since, it isnt toooo hot out right now. Also you never know how much your noodle has grown until you see them stretched out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),AutumnVanilla (06-30-2022),*Bogertophis* (06-29-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful snake- very nice enclosure too.  I know mine have grown when they can handcuff both my hands at once.   :Very Happy:   (mostly it's just one big Florida-guy that does that)

----------

_Kam_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

> Beautiful snake- very nice enclosure too.  I know mine have grown when they can handcuff both my hands at once.    (mostly it's just one big Florida-guy that does that)


I try to switch it up every time I clean it. Change out the hides as if they have explored a new area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),*Bogertophis* (07-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

Soooooo Malveaux has moved out of his apartment and into his condo. Decided to snap a few pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-19-2022),_dakski_ (08-19-2022),_Homebody_ (08-20-2022),kabuna (08-21-2022),Kryptic (08-20-2022)

----------


## Kam

Today is feeding day and went to drop Stewart
Little in Malveauxs condo; only to receive a surprise. He left me a gift. A full shed. 

* pictured is not Malveaux. That is Melikhi making a meal out of another Stewart Little.*



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-03-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Malveaux, you little rascal! Growing up right in front of our eyes.

----------

_Kam_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Kam

Spending my Friday night cleaning cagesfirst up was my lil banana boy.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-09-2022),*Bogertophis* (10-08-2022),_dakski_ (10-07-2022),_Homebody_ (10-07-2022)

----------

